# I DON'T LIKE MY SPEC ANYMORE!!



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, I have an 04 Spec V, and I finally decide to upgrade my stock tires. I got Hankook Ventus HRII 405's. I really like this tire as I have had them on my other cars before. ANYWAY.....Now this damn car is constantly pulling HARD to the right under acceleration....heck my wife can' hardly even drive it, it is so bad. I don't really like it either. Everyone keeps telling me that it is normal, (torque steer), yet I never had it before. Well I did have it but it always returned to normal or evened out once both tires gripped. It honestly feels like there is no power going to the driver side wheel at all.....could something else be wrong.....my dealer says its normal too.......I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!! Anyone wanna buy it!!!!!   

Cisco C.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

A lot of roads have a bend in them, so water more easily runs off to the side of the road. When I hit the gas the car usually pulls a little to the right. You could have a bad set of tires. On a flat road, does your car pull to the right if you let go of the steering wheel?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

try getting an alignment? or just deal with the torque steer. of course one wheel is gonna get more poweer than the other.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah, only when im on the gas at all....not just on take off....anytime i'm on the gas.....cruising etc....

If I let off the gas...it coasts straight as an arrow.

Cisco C.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

grippier tires=more torque steer.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

anyway to get rid of it...say like making the LSD lock both tires all the time or something.....

Cisco C.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

cysco00 said:


> making the LSD lock both tires all the time or something.....
> 
> Cisco C.


that'll piss you off even more when you go to make turns.....tehehehe


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

OK....I just heard that putting lowering springs on will help/take it away....is this true...I already have the Energy Suspension MMI's.

Cisco C.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

cysco00 said:


> OK, I have an 04 Spec V, and I finally decide to upgrade my stock tires. I got Hankook Ventus HRII 405's. I really like this tire as I have had them on my other cars before. ANYWAY.....Now this damn car is constantly pulling HARD to the right under acceleration....heck my wife can' hardly even drive it, it is so bad. I don't really like it either. Everyone keeps telling me that it is normal, (torque steer), yet I never had it before. Well I did have it but it always returned to normal or evened out once both tires gripped. It honestly feels like there is no power going to the driver side wheel at all.....could something else be wrong.....my dealer says its normal too.......I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!! Anyone wanna buy it!!!!!
> 
> Cisco C.


Either there's something wrong with your car (likely) or you're exaggerating.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if this is just light acceleration tha it pulls to the right, then something is wrong. if alignment, balance and condition of wheels and roads all check it, it may be time to examine a few other things.

what are your normal driving habits and do you launch the car very hard often?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

The more I think about this, the more stupid it sounds. My girlfriend can't drive the car? I don't want my car any more? WTF!?!?! The Spec V is quite good at straight line launches so long as you don't rev it up past 1500. I've done quite a few autox events with no problems. Most of the reviews I read before purchasing the car felt that the car was good in that department. Maybe when pulling out of a parking lot making a 90 degree turn at full throttle would this be a problem. I don't care how grippy your new tires are, there's nothing wrong with the Spec V. Maybe there's something wrong with your car, but not the model itself. Bottom line, get your car fixed and stop getting opinions from your buddies. They said that what's happening to your car is normal so that makes their opinion worthless. Sorry this sounds harsh but you seem way too worked up over something as small as a mechanical problem. Fix the car, love the car.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Zac - yes this is happening under light acceleration, no matter how hard or light I am on the pedal, it pulls to the right. Of course if I get down hard on the pedal, the harder the pull to right. If I let off the pedal completly = no acceleration/coasting etc etc, it is straight as an arrow!!

sukebegigi - Dude, im not exaggerating!! As far as your second post, your the one sounding stupid! I am explaining my experience that I am having with the car as best I can, If you don't like it, don't read it. And as far as me saying I DON'T LIKE IT, that is true.....I DON'T LIKE THE "TORQUE STEER". Not necessarily the car....I know I said "anyone wanna buy it", but I was kidding....I guess that is a little hard to determine with just typed words, so never mind that. But don't go assuming what I may be feeling towards my car.....I love my car....and your advice is exactly what I plan on doing....FIXING IT!!! so i'll some this up by saying, "u know what they say about assuming"...... And by the way, I do go by what my buddies with other Specs tell me, hell that is how this forum started isn't it....other owners giving opinions and advice, I think you need to just chill, and if you ain't helping or having any good suggestions please don't post.

Cisco C.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it shouldnt have torque steer that badley despite what anyone says. spec v's with R compound tyres dont have steer that badley. were your motor mount inserts installed properly and are they torn? (this actually happens a lot).


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, I installed them myself, and I had Nissan check them with me there, and they were good....by the way...I do have new tires on, those Hankook Ventus HRII 405's. Still so confused...

Cisco C.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am assuming they were balanced properly and the wheels are not bent? do you have any shaking whatsoever at any speeds?

and how long have you had the tires?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cysco00 said:


> Yeah, I installed them myself, and I had Nissan check them with me there, and they were good....by the way...I do have new tires on, those Hankook Ventus HRII 405's. Still so confused...
> 
> Cisco C.



Did it do it before the new tires were installed? 

Did it do it before you installed the mounts?

Have you had the alignment checked lately?

Hit any curbs?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Your thread caught my eye, and so even Im a B12 guy, hear me out. 

You mentioned that you have done some suspension work. What exactly have you done? You are aware that when you do suspension you should try and change all components at once, as intermixing stock components with upgraded components substantially changes the suspension geometry. 

Just tossing random parts on, will generally make your alot less driveable as your geometry is out of whack. Lots of research and planning should go into any suspension upgrade.

Also you say changed your tires. Did you change just the tires (on your stock rims?) or did you buy new rims and tires? Incorrect offsets on your rims will increase torque steer to epic proportions, and wider wheels will always result in different handling characteristics. 

If youve done all the above correctly, verify that your differential is is function correctly. Im not sure exactly how it works on the B15, Im sure other members can help you with that. 

-Nick


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

OK guys, here is an update...first off...

Zac - yes, Nissan did an alignment to rule that out, and the rims are not bent, and were properly balanced twice!! I have no shaking at all at any speeds.

MYOUNG - No it didn't do it before the new tires, it started a day or two after the new tires. As far as the mounts, that was the first mod I did and it didn't do it then before or after either. Alignment is checked and no curb hits either.

Sentrastud - I haven't had any suspension mods done at all, only the MMI's from Energy Suspension. My new tires are mounted on my stock rims as well so....anyway...

I did however just now go on a test drive with the foreman (head tech) at my dealer. They were saying its normal, and I of course called BS so I challenged them to a test!!......we test drove an 04 Spec that they had on the lot...no problems, then drove mine and of course saw a HUGE difference. The foreman had not driven my car yet, he had just been hearing what was going on and agreeing. BUT, after my challenge, he now agrees with me and says something is wrong......He said they will need to keep it a couple of days and will get back with me, thinks something is wrong with the diff. I'll keep you guys updated!! Thanks for the help!!

Cisco C.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Cysco - It wasn't me who said I didn't like my car. Nor was it me who said that my wife could hardly drive the car anymore either. If you meant that she didn't like driving the car anymore, that would be different. You also descibed the torque steer by saying that your car was pullin HARD which, if I might say, is in contrast to how the car really performs. Basically you made it sound like this car was total shit (after you put on the new tires) which made me wonder why your friends thought it be normal and that you could not see the connection.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Humph, maybe my car is weird, but my torque steer pulls the car slightly to the left. It was also much, much, much more noticeable with higher PSI in the front tires.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Cysco - It wasn't me who said I didn't like my car. Nor was it me who said that my wife could hardly drive the car anymore either. If you meant that she didn't like driving the car anymore, that would be different. You also descibed the torque steer by saying that your car was pullin HARD which, if I might say, is in contrast to how the car really performs. Basically you made it sound like this car was total shit (after you put on the new tires) which made me wonder why your friends thought it be normal and that you could not see the connection.


I know what I said Suke, but it wasn't meant to be so literal. I was just venting the fact that I didn't like what was happening to my car at the moment, that's all. And my description of saying the car pulls HARD to the right, is exactly what im not happy with, and your right, it is in contrast to how it normally performs, which is why im not happy!! And by no means do I think this car is shit!! I really do love it, I just hate what it's doing at the current moment! And my friends, on this forum and otherwise, suggested it be normal cuz the concensus is that with grippier tires = more torque steer, but mine is WAY excessive, and no one can really know that without driving it!! Plus it didn't do it till after a few days of the new tires.

So all in all, right now the head tech agrees there is something "not right" and it is still at the dealer!! I will keep everyone posted as to what they find, prolly gonna drop the tranny and look at the diff.

Cisco C.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Glad to hear, that the car is going to be fixed. Good luck with the repairs!

-Nick


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

*UPDATE!!*

Well my dealer called me and said I have a bent rear passenger side axle!! NO IDEA how that happened, nor do they have any idea!! They said there is no damage they can see that would have caused it...ex. hitting a curb or whatever so they ARE gonna cover it under warranty!!!

I'll still keep everyone posted, and I hope this is why my car is acting the way it was!!

Cisco C.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

cysco00 said:


> Well my dealer called me and said I have a bent rear passenger side axle!! NO IDEA how that happened, nor do they have any idea!! They said there is no damage they can see that would have caused it...ex. hitting a curb or whatever so they ARE gonna cover it under warranty!!!
> 
> I'll still keep everyone posted, and I hope this is why my car is acting the way it was!!
> 
> Cisco C.


Congrats on getting the dealership to finally agree that something was wrong, sometimes that is the hardest thing in the world. Just out of curiousity, after you got your new tires did you happen to do any "aggressive" starting to "test out" your new tires. I don't mean blue tire smoking, rubber sizzling burnouts, just some off the lights accelerations. 

I am willing to bet the axle was twisted like a screw a little bit, cause if it was bent, like bending a straw, the axle shaft would be physically shorter due to a bend in the shaft, and there would be some horrible shaking going on. Where as a twist would maintain some sort of rotational balance while driving the car.

This would lend merit to the whole stickier tires=more grip theory. If you gave a couple of hard accelerations, the shaft would graduadly twist a little more and more once the initial twist had happend.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

NO, I didn't really do anything crazy at all....and the other thing that puzzles me is that it is the REAR passenger side axle that is bent!! Who knows, well see if this fixes it!!

Cisco C.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cysco00 said:


> NO, I didn't really do anything crazy at all....and the other thing that puzzles me is that it is the REAR passenger side axle that is bent!! Who knows, well see if this fixes it!!
> 
> Cisco C.


since it is the passanger side, it is likely a pot hole could be to blame.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

cysco00 said:


> NO, I didn't really do anything crazy at all....and the other thing that puzzles me is that it is the REAR passenger side axle that is bent!! Who knows, well see if this fixes it!!
> 
> Cisco C.


You may want to re-read the paperwork from the dealership. This is a 'front wheel drive car'. :wtf: There is no rear axle, the wheel is attached to a non-driven spindle. The wheel has to be a power receiving wheel to have a drive axle. 

This whole situation has really got my curiousity going now. I mean if they fix it for free, that's cool, but I am really questioning what the problem is or are they trying to cover something up by giving you a bogus answer. I have a Spec also, so this really bugs me.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

See, I kinda feel the same way......I asked them like 3 times..."rear axle", and they said "yes". Makes me suspicious..maybe i'll pop in when the mysterious "axle" shows up and they are gonna put it in....just to see what exactly they are replacing!!!!

Cisco C.

P.S. If anyonce can vouch for their story of a rear axle being bent is causing my problem please, say so!!!


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

odd, i can vouch for that, because not even i have that much torque steer and im boosted.

then again i am on stock contis

alf


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

*UPDATE*

Well, they installed the rear axle that I waited a week for and it didn't solve any issues that I was having. So they still have the car and the GM and Service Manager met with me and said they want to keep the car cuz they have a call in to Nissan Corporate to see what they need to do next. I should have a call by end of today to let me know what the scoop is, maybe a new transmission or something...hell, that is the only thing I can think of...

Cisco C.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

dude same exact shit with my car no bs... i just got the passenger side axle and im gonna install it soon thats what i think it is. pass side cv axle. its a very long axle with the whole shaft that goes inside the trans.


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

mine does this, i was assuming control arm bushings


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

myoung said:


> Did it do it before the new tires were installed?
> 
> Did it do it before you installed the mounts?
> 
> ...


x2

Also the tires are Directional type
Did you mount one in the wrong direction ??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If the rear axle was bent the alignment being off would show up even without power.
did you get a copy of the alignment?
If so post the results so we can see.


----------

